# Transistor de vacio (lo mejor del valvular y del clasico transistor)



## tu jefa (Oct 7, 2013)

Estos “transistores de vacío” eran dispositivos que podían superar las más altas frecuencias conocidas y utilizadas hasta el momento en equipos de radio. Como no podía ser de otra manera, la extraordinaria idea no pasó desapercibida por la comunidad científica y un equipo de la Universidad de Pittsburgh, acaba de lanzar su propia versión de estos transistores de vacío que parecen haber llegado para quedarse. 
http://www.neoteo.com/nueva-generacion-de-transistores-de-vacio-grafeno/

La ventaja en la utilización de los transistores de vacío indica, que en la teoría, su aplicación  será totalmente compatible con la electrónica de estado sólido que conocemos y utilizamos en la actualidad

aunque es una publicación de hace 1 año, es muy interesante lo que se menciona


----------

